# Nice redfish from surf today- thanks to some new PFF friends



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Met some great folks from here on the beach this morn. Had my dad in town fishing and really wanted him to hook into something fun. He ended up with a nice redfish while fishing for sharks. Thanks to all the PFF guys especially Ugly for yakking those baits and Pompano for the tips and help on pomp fishing. Was a great time fishing with you guys and I appreciate it as a new guy in town - here is the redfish-


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Pretty Red...glad the guys here Hooked You Up......


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! What a great memory with your dad.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm glad you and your Dad had a good time! We ended up with a final count of 2 bull reds 2 sandbar sharks and one pelican! All of them safely returned to the gulf! UGLY


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

We all had a great time !!! Look forward to doing it again soon..


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Yeah thanks again. We fished last night for about an hour and caught seven nice black drum. Hope to never catch a pelican again......

Looking forward to future fishing trips


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Guynamedtom said:


> Hope to never catch a pelican again......
> 
> You should know you can't just slide in a little detail like that without telling the story............................. sounds interesting.............lol


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

Well lets just say a pelican doesn't put up as much fight as one would think on an 850ss. Nor do they make good kites. Thankfully Don freed him and he was released unharmed, although I bet a little shaken to say the least I'm sure


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> Guynamedtom said:
> 
> 
> > Hope to never catch a pelican again......
> ...


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Thats sonething dad will not forget!" Dern nice of you fellas


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Ugly1, (Don) is one of the most generous, friendly folks I have ever had the pleasure of meeting and fishing with. Great catch, sir and here's to many more!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Pensacola Beach or Perdido area??? Sounds like a Great Day you guys had going there...


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Snagged Line said:


> Pensacola Beach or Perdido area??? Sounds like a Great Day you guys had going there...


Pcola beach area. UGLY


----------

